# 2 Days Overdue?



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a pregnant mini nubian doe who is pregnant and now at day 152! This is her second pregnancy, but I got her after the first one so I don't know how it went. I have a couple of questions...she is not bagged up, only somewhat saggy, and I can't feel any baby kicks for the life of me, and I can still feel her ligs like any other day. Is that normal? She was bred to a small buck, so she's not showing much but she is much bigger than normal. It is starting to mess with my head though. 

I don't think there is any way she could've gotten pregnant after the mating date I have on calendar, but several weeks after that, her girl parts got more pink and swollen than I have ever seen them. So I brought him back to her just to see if they were interested in eachother, or if it was a false heat... he chased her but she ran from him and didn't want anything to do with him (which is unusual for her..she's a trollop). I took him away and didn't see any contact that time that could have gotten her pregnant. But regardless, now it is messing with my head. Has anyone had an overdue doe with no signs of labor, no bag?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not too sure she is pregnant... sorry to burst your bubble.. but how do you know she is pregnant?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Because on day 152 and counting, being a second freshener, and being a Nubian, she would have bagged up by now. And her pooch looks like my doe's when she is not pregnant.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 152 is nothing to fret about. Listen, some does carry deep, some dont bag up till the last possible minute. They can & will be different every season.
That's the only way I knew one of mine was ready to go. She talked to her babies & that has never happened.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to agree with Grace :sigh: She has no signs of carrying a baby in that little tummy either. But, hey, you never know. Wait a while and see.

And just to add, that is the prettiest moon spotted doe that I have EVER seen!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree with the above. She doesnt look pregnant at all to me. But a sure way to tell is to check and see if she is broken down at all. Meaning has the tail/spine separated from the hips. If you cant feel a separating then nope, she isnt. Even though I have seen does go over by as much as 2 weeks and did not fill their udders, the breaking down part is very consistent.


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, I suppose it wouldn't be the end of the world if she wasn't. I might cry on the inside though. She is my favorite and I've been waiting... She is pretty deep but thin normally (is that slab-sided?) doesn't pop out on the sides at all when not pregnant. But now she can barely scratch her ear or reach her butt. She's gotten really lovey lately also (to my husband too ). Also she loves a smelly buck, and after their first love-session she wants nothing to do with him. That's why I initially thought she was bred. 

I figured she was carrying deep with smaller babies because of the small buck. I am going to try bouncing her. I will push up and then let go and see if I feel anything land gently. Is there a certain way her uterus should feel if pregnant or not pregnant? Like tight, or soft, or ..? If she's not, I need to figure it out as soon as I can to spare myself some tears!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Put your hand right in front of her udder, on the right side. You should feel a very hard surface. If she is pregnant, and you wait long enough, a baby will start to swim around in his amniotic fluid like the Loch Ness Monster and have a hay-day on your hand. Can't miss it! Some are less active than others, but if you have the time, I would sit for a while and try that.


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

TDG, how do I feel for that separation? I'm not sure how to check if she is broken down. Is that different than her ligaments?

Thanks Katelyn, I am kinda in love with her to say the least.


----------

